# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Скорость скачивания

## Asteriks

*Какая у Вас скорость скачивания?*

----------


## Asteriks

У меня в среднем 200 Kb/s.

----------


## BiZ111

200                     тож

----------


## Banderlogen

Чуть больше 400 Кб/с

----------


## Asteriks

У меня только глубокой ночью бывает такая, и то с перерывами... Я про 400.

----------


## Sanych

Если раздаёт по полной, то 250-280. А так по разному. Бывает и 15 с фриспэйса идёт.

----------


## Akasey

не знаю, по максимуму было за 500 кб/с, а так ~400

----------


## Stych

100-120кб/с)) анлим)

----------


## Pasha_49

Скорость соединения 1Мбит, скачка 120кб максимум по каналу. А трафик 2 гига( Откуда у вас такие скорости?

----------


## Akasey

хз, я звонил в Гродно, сказали что сделали больше чем 4 Мбит (многим увеличивают до 6Мбит)

----------


## Sanych

> Скорость соединения 1Мбит, скачка 120кб максимум по каналу. А трафик 2 гига( Откуда у вас такие скорости?


А у меня скорость 2300\1024 При подключении была 512\256. Сказали что по заяве поднимают только в 2 раза. Поэтому писал заявление 2 раза. Больше сказали не дадут

----------


## Pasha_49

Я тоже писал заявление, а второй раз не дали написать, сказали что не поднимут больше скорость

----------


## Serj_2k

сразу было 400 ... в норм время и под 500 подскакивало .... но линия говно, и с такими скоростями нэт почти не работал. обрубили в два раза, стало работать. развешта иногда тупит. как появицца новая линия, будет 600 ....

----------


## BiZ111

> сразу было 400 ... в норм время и под 500 подскакивало .... но линия говно, и с такими скоростями нэт почти не работал. обрубили в два раза, стало работать. развешта иногда тупит. как появицца новая линия, будет 600 ....


А почему у тебя будет 600, когда БляФу поднимает только до 200?

Про линию: как появится? Расскажи-ка что за :nhl3:

----------


## Mitrej

30кб/с - анлим

----------


## Serj_2k

> А почему у тебя будет 600, когда БляФу поднимает только до 200?
> 
> Про линию: как появится? Расскажи-ка что за :nhl3:


я их затрахаю, вот и будет. скока они мне, сцуки, нервов попоели, гниды.... а линия появицца тогда, когда перееду на новое место жительства.

а 600 далеко не предел. некоторые их сотрудники у себя весьма приличные скорости имеют, только я не в курсе, может ли такое аппаратура ... или проехал мне один из них по ушам. второе. часто в профиле юзера стоит "бэд лайн" и скорость придушена с самого начала просто так, без оснований ....


ЗЫ надо тариф за 35 тыс брать, а то 0.5 Га не серьёзно как-то

----------


## VirDignus

у меня  1024/512
 Сказали больше не поднимут. моол в Минской области больше не подымают, пришла такая бумага, редиски

----------


## Akasey

хех, значит я успел. мне на скачивание в 4 раза подняли. вопрос: на отдачу тоже можно повышать?

----------


## BiZ111

Серж, спасиб! За инфу. Поговорить бы с глазу на глаз, так..по-пацански, с байфлаевцом оттуда..узнать чё за каша такая и с чем её едят. Мне тоже не повышают выше 2-ух, тариф такой же как у тебя  Я вот думаю, Серёг, мож взять за эти 5 тысяч не новый тариф, а IPTV (за 5 тысяч тариф в месяц) заодно и скорость им придётся увеличить чтобы тянуло ТВ? Рахнюхать можешь?

----------


## Asteriks

Мне кажется, что на моём тарифе скорость всё же увеличили. Раньше у меня и  в мыслях не было 200. До 90 едва доходило. Это последние 2-3 недели такие изменения.

----------


## BiZ111

вход 600 выход 85

----------


## Чача

Интересно, а можно по одному абон. номеру (договору) байфлай сидеть нескольким людям в инете? На гостевике то понятно, что можно, а по платнику то как это все оформить? Как будет тогда скорость делиться что ли между всеми кто зашел под этим номером?

----------


## SDS

*Чача*, 
у меня два компа ,
но у меня - "домосед", трафик не лимитирует

----------


## multiarc



----------


## Justin

не буду позориться)

----------


## PatR!oT

вот подняли  скорость скачивания  145кб пока потолок ))))

----------


## kalita

100-120кб/с

Анлим

----------


## JAHolper

с торрентс.бай 400 качает, а так анлим на 128

----------


## Mouse

до 2 мегабит. Это при хорошем настроении оператора)))

----------


## АВИАТОР

Есть такой сайт  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] много всяких тестов по НЕТу,в том числе и скорость интернет соединения.
По их тесту у меня:      входящая скорость -- 7.30 Mбит/сек ,исходящая скорость -- 504.83 Kбит/сек.
        Скорость такая есть,только  ночью ,и то,если сайт скачки её выдаёт.
Из отзыва о провайдере:
"При заявленных 12 Мбитах еле 6 выдает"     Нам бы их проблемы...

----------

